# 360 butters help



## Fluid_orbit (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been trying to work on a 360 backside spin off a tail press. I can hold a tail or nose press all day long but am having trouble with the rotation. Here's what I'm doing any pointers are greatly appreciated! 

- pre winding 90 degrees toward the front of the board

- throwing my arms to the back of board while moving my weight to the backseat and driving down through the back leg

- looking over my right shoulder into the direction of the spin. 

I feel like once I get round to 180ish the board has caught up level with my shoulders and I find my self pulling from my foot in the air to try and keep the rotation going which results in stomp back down.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

to spin a straight 3 out of a tailpress takes a lot of practice, start with a couple of cheats...butter the first 180 and spin the last 1, then work it up to a 270 spin then the full 3. 

or my favorite is to do a 180 into it then spin the 3 off the tail. by doing the 180 into it you give yourself the momentum you need for the full 3. to the untrained eye it looks like a better trick as well as your doing a 1 and a 3


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

eddiethebus said:


> to spin a straight 3 out of a tailpress takes a lot of practice, start with a couple of cheats...butter the first 180 and spin the last 1, then work it up to a 270 spin then the full 3.
> 
> or my favorite is to do a 180 into it then spin the 3 off the tail. by doing the 180 into it you give yourself the momentum you need for the full 3. to the untrained eye it looks like a better trick as well as your doing a 1 and a 3


This is great to do. I can't tailpress back 180 out to save my life but if I do a switch 180 in it's the easiest thing ever.


----------



## Fluid_orbit (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've locked in the toe side carve and olly backside 180 then moved up to 270 by adding some uphill carve. But can't do it with a butter yet, I'm trying to get this butter down on flat land before I start on the slope. 

Just can't figure out why my rotation keeps stalling


----------



## Fluid_orbit (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok been practicing and couple of things help.

1) you hear alot of peole saying trow your head and look where you want to go. I was throwing my head looking over my shoulder which was pulling me off balance. I've found it much easier to look under your armpit as you rotate. This gives you the momentum from throwing your head into it but keeps your weight centred and more easy to balance.

2) lock your core when you pull your shoulders so they are width ways across the board. 

3) don't rudder with your foot in the air. Keep it quiet and let the shoulders go the work

Just a few things that helped me out today


----------

